# LAG in Cs 1.6 and Cs source....



## strikeshooter (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello, 

I recently installed steam and downloaded cs 1.6. I tried to play, but I started lagging REALLY BAD. So I turned down my graphic settings (software and 640 x 480). I joined a server, and the lag was gone. However, when there are ~ 20 ppl in a server, I begin to lag BAD!!!

As for source, my ping is always REALLY good, which is wierd. It is around 50. However, I cannot even move. It is horrible lag, even if i change the settings to low.

I have a 2.6 Ghz processor, intel celeron (1 processor)
1.25 GB RAM DDR 2700
64 MB intel graphics
I have a DSL connection, however, Im using it via a router, (secure connection).

Any help would be great...


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Your 64MB Intel Graphics doesn't seem like enough power to me. If you were to spend $59 on a GeForce 8600GT you would notice a dramatic improvement.

What model Celeron do you have? Celeron is like a value grade Pentium, so if you were to replace that with a Core 2 Duo/Quad or Pentium D (depending on what is compatible with your motherboard) you would als see a great improvement. Video card would be a quick fix, but you need to make sure your power source can handle it. What is the make/model/wattage of yoru power source aka power supply?


----------



## strikeshooter (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. As for the $59 graphics card, I dont have a PCI express slot.

My model of Celeron...Im not too sure, but from emachines.com (I have the W2646) it says:

Intel® Celeron® 2.60GHz Processor
128KB L2 cache & 400MHz FSB

As for my motherboard, I used this program called CPU-Z:

Manufacturer: Tri Gem Computer, INC.
Model: Imperial 1.02
Chipset: Intel i845G Rev: B1
Northbridge Intel i845G rev. B1
Southbridge Intel 82801DB (ICH4) rev. 02

I hope this helps...Thanks again.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I should have seen that coming. No PCI Express means your kind of stuck with low performance graphics cards. Maybe even this card would be a step up from your integrated intel graphics.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161010


----------



## strikeshooter (Jan 6, 2009)

so you think my processor can handle cs source? And that its my graphics? Its weird, because my ping is low but I lag really bad which doesnt make sense, low ping should mean no lag....


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, you can tell if it's network lag when strange delays and unpredictable behaviors become prevalent. Hardware lag is just a slow choppy experience.

Your ping being low indicates a good connection, so it must be your hardware.

Your CPU and graphics chip are weak. If CS is running bad, CS:S will be painful.


----------

